# Gedankenspiel AIO



## micha30111 (24. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor am Samstag das Innenleben meines Rechners in ein neues Gehäuse zu verbauen. Es ist das Lian Li O11Dynamic XL (ROG Certified) geworden, einfach weil ich es todschick finde. 

Ich besitze einen AMD Ryzen 3700x auf einem Asrock X470 Taichi Ultimate. Aktuell wird die CPU von einem Bequiet Darf Rock 4 Pro gekühlt. Meine Grafikkarte wird von einer AIO gekühlt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Dark Rock 4 Pro die CPU schon mehr als ausreichend kühlt. Allerdings überlege ich, jetzt wo ich eh umbaue, mir eine Wakü für die CPU einzubauen. Nochmal, es geht hier nicht um eine Notwendigkeit sondern um "ich denke drüber nach".

Habt Ihr Vorschläge für eine leise, sehr gut kühlende und auch gut Aussehende Wakü, die Ihr empfehlen würdet. Und nein, ich möchte keine "richtige" Wakü - also zum selbst zusammen bauen. Das ist mir persönlich offen gestanden zuviel Bastelei und Aufwand. Bin jetzt nicht so der Basteltyp 

Würde mich über Vorschläge ( mit Begründung ) sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße,

Micha


----------



## type_o (24. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ich weis ja nicht, wo deine GPU-AIO, im Case, verbaut ist, aber diese AIO in der 280'er Version kanst du dir ja mal anschauen.  
Dein LuKü sollte aber deine CPU auch kühlen können.


----------



## micha30111 (24. Februar 2020)

type_o schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weis ja nicht, wo deine GPU-AIO, im Case, verbaut ist, aber diese AIO in der 280'er Version kanst du dir ja mal anschauen.
> Dein LuKü sollte aber deine CPU auch kühlen können.


Ja da bin ich mir auch sicher. Aber wenn ich gerade im Umbau bin... Danke für den Hinweis. Schaue ich mir an [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mi Note 10 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Februar 2020)

Welche AiO ist denn an deiner Graka verbaut?


----------



## micha30111 (25. Februar 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Welche AiO ist denn an deiner Graka verbaut?



Das ist die Originäre die von Haus aus dabei war. Es handelt sich um  diese Karte: INNO3D.

Liebe Grüße,

Micha


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Februar 2020)

Ah alles klar ... ich mag Inno3D (siehe Signatur). 

Dann kann man dir nur noch zu einer weiteren AiO raten ... leider (weil die der Inno3d nicht ohne Weiteres erweiterbar ist) und mit der Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 hättest du dann schon eine gute Alternative.

Ich persönlich hätte mir diese Version der Graka zwar nicht gekauft, weil ohne großes Basteln nicht erweiterbar und zu teuer ... ich hoffe nur das du nicht irgendwann auf die Idee kommst doch eine Custom Wakü zu haben, denn das ist wirklich schicker, leiser und vor allem besser kühlend, wenn richtig dimensioniert.


----------



## micha30111 (25. Februar 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ah alles klar ... ich mag Inno3D (siehe Signatur).
> 
> Dann kann man dir nur noch zu einer weiteren AiO raten ... leider (weil die der Inno3d nicht ohne Weiteres erweiterbar ist) und mit der Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 hättest du dann schon eine gute Alternative.
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte mir diese Version der Graka zwar nicht gekauft, weil ohne großes Basteln nicht erweiterbar und zu teuer ... ich hoffe nur das du nicht irgendwann auf die Idee kommst doch eine Custom Wakü zu haben, denn das ist wirklich schicker, leiser und vor allem besser kühlend, wenn richtig dimensioniert.


Danke Dir ,[emoji4] ich bin da immer noch hin und her gerissen... Muss zwar nicht sein aber wenn ich jetzt eh am umbauen bin am Sa... Hach ja manchmal bin ich nicht so entscheidungsfreudig [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Gesendet von meinem Mi Note 10 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------

